# Cypripedium lichiangense



## fundulopanchax (Jul 2, 2018)

I have historically had a lot of problems keeping this species alive. I now have two of them that have bloomed more than once before dying. Here is the senior one, in bloom now. This is its third year in bloom (I have managed to keep it alive for four years having gotten it as a mature plant that originated with Anthura). This year it had a second growth bud so maybe it will graduate to more than one flower. The habit is highly reminiscent of a Paph.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 2, 2018)

Congrats! Growing in CT or Pacific NW?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow, nice one Ron! Do you still have Princess?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 2, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats! Growing in CT or Pacific NW?



These are in the Pacific NW - sit in pots all winter on top of a raised bed getting soaked and in the summer get a sprinkler every day for 5 minutes. I got some micranthum last Fall that are also in pots and doing well. They did not bloom this spring but they are pretty tiny (six of them in each of two 5 inch pots) - they do look very happy though. I have a couple of fargesii for the past two years. They have not bloomed and don't seem as happy as the other Trigonopedia.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 2, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, nice one Ron! Do you still have Princess?



I do still have Princess. She always looks happy as a plant and blooms roughly every fourth year. I pollenated some reginae (normal color and album) with lichiangense last week. I will see if I get anything. I should also have pollenated lichiangense with reginae pollen but I don't dare stress them yet. Maybe if they are still doing well in a couple of years....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ron,

I guess perfect drainage is the key. The species I saw in Sichuan (fargesii, sichuanense, and micranthum) grew in lush woodlands, but I was seeing them in the height of the summer monsoon. Dr. Perner said that even these woods were rain-less in winter. I'm surprised that fargesii isn't doing well since it is supposed to be easier than lichiangense or margaretacium. 

Good to hear the Princess is still alive and flowering. I've heard of folks growing that plant for a decade without a bloom, so every four years doesn't sound so bad!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2018)

Very unusual and interesting, congrats and ty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2018)

awesome


----------

